# Webpfad in Domain ändern ?



## Kawock (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo, folgendes Problem, wir haben zwei Webshops, www.habiform.de und www.kochgeschirre.de nun ist das Problem, wenn man auf Habiform einen Artikel anklickt wird in der Adressleiste oben weiterhin Habiform.de angezeigt (http://www.habiform.de/index.php?cat=c43_blomus-Serie-ELEMENTS.html&XTCsid=848d1bb6f51f33c061bbaa0a3c5ef7c9), jedoch bei kochgeschirre.de/ kommt *http://web77.server20.publicompserver.de*/hsk-design/kochgeschirre/Passiergeraete-und-Siebe/GEFU-Abschuettsieb-SCARSO.html?XTCsid=b19cc7ffe5fd2adae0eadbf53e88c280. Wie kann ich das ganze in einen relativen Pfad ändern ? Danke schonmal für Hilfe.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Januar 2012)

Scheint mir eher so, als ob bei der Installation des XT-Commerce-Systems ein Fehler passiert ist. Wurde das unter der Verwendung der Domain kochgeschirre.de installiert oder noch unter der "anderen" Domain?

Zur Not müsste man da manuell den Pfad in einer Config-Datei, sicherlich config.php oder so ähnlich, anpassen.


----------



## Kawock (6. Januar 2012)

Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Installationen. Ja, müsste man in der Config mal nachschauen.
Kann man dies nicht mit .htaccess irgendwie umgehen das anstatt dem Pfad die Domain angezeigt wird ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Januar 2012)

Mit der .htaccess regelt man eigentlich den Zugriff auf Verzeichnisse.

Was mich da noch mehr wundert ist folgendes:

Die Domain http://web77.server20.publicompserver.de/ zeigt auf eine vollkommen andere IP als habiform.de bzw. kochgeschirre.de

kochgeschirre und habiform laufen auf der gleichen IP. Wird da irgendetwas serverseitig "verbogen"?

PS: Die Installation des xt-commerce shops auf kochgeschirre.de erfolgte aber nicht unter der Verwendung von kochgeschirre.de sondern dieser web77-Adresse, kann das sein?


----------



## Tikume (7. Januar 2012)

Normalerweise haben diese Anwendungen in den Optionen/Konfig einen Punkt wo man die Base-Url die vrwendet wird angeben muss. Ist die falsch kippt natürlich alles.
Mal nen Grep auf den Pfad machen wenn Du nicht weisst wo er festgelegt ist.

Ansonsten dürftest Du in einem Xt-Commerce Forum besser aufgehoben sein.


----------

